
GETPing – The Simplest Notification API - alcalbg
https://www.getping.info
======
alcalbg
GETPing is the notification API. It will trigger an email, sms or slack
notification on a simple GET request.

Since the API is dead simple, you can easily append it to your Linux commands
and monitor systemd services, get notified when your cron jobs is triggered or
monitor custom events from your app. You can even put it in the html and get
notified when your page is hit or when your email gets read.

